# Doelings !!!!



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ziggy (CAE- negative) had twin doelings today


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ginger my Nubian had a single doeling -


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're precious!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's so nice to be blessed with does! And I love those little ears


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I am really glad because last year I had all bucklings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Karma...ying and yang...dumb luck...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ziggy's littlest girl is not doing well


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that. They are all just precious.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

We named the littlest girl - Leota and her sister is Lois Ann - Leota had pneumonia but is doing much better on the antibiotic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad they are doing ok.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad to hear that, I was down in your area today picking up a doeling :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

and you didn't stop and say hello? I have been battling pneumonia so have not kept up with pix


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We didn't linger anywhere, Central Point and back turns out to be a 12 hour trip in the winter. :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to hear things are better.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I live 7 miles outside of Central Point, lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Licorice meets a chicken


----------

